# HS724 questions...



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2021)

Just picked up a HS724 TA/A and plan to re-jet. I'm at 1000' and from what I understand a #78 or 80 should open it up. Am I right in that presumption? Also, has anyone replaced the emulsion tube? I've read the GX160 tube provides a little more torque. We have a pretty steep drive so I would think it'd help. Any exhaust work recommended? I've had success w/ my chainsaws and weed eaters removing baffles. Any other suggestion to make the 724 a better machine?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I can't help with the engine performance upgrades, but there a few things you may want to check on before the snow comes. 

Auger bearings, auger gear box fluid level, impeller bearings, impeller belt, drive belt, hydrostatic fluid level, chute crank rotation worm gear mesh, deflector cables. In my opinion, these should be first on the priority list as a minimum due diligence.

One thing I see from the picture is that the track tension might be too slack. Maybe it's just how it looks from the picture, but it's worth a look.

You may also want to consider adding side skid shoes (either roller skids or poly material) to the bucket sides. There are benefits to having them in addition to the rear skids that are currently on the snowblower.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2021)

aa335 said:


> I can't help with the engine performance upgrades, but there a few things you may want to check on before the snow comes.
> 
> Auger bearings, auger gear box fluid level, impeller bearings, impeller belt, drive belt, hydrostatic fluid level, chute crank rotation worm gear mesh, deflector cables. In my opinion, these should be first on the priority list as a minimum due diligence.
> 
> ...


Excellent advise. I'll look over all those items and the tracks are slack. I see Honda uses coated cables. Is there any disadvantage to using something like Triflow to lubricate these?

This will only see concrete duty. Are roller skids any better than poly? Just seems like another bearing to replace at some point.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I haven't used Triflow. I think I had used white lithium grease sparingly. 

I prefer poly skids due to the simplicity with metric stainless steel hardware. Haven't tried the roller skids but someone who has will chime in.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Arnold has poly roller skids ...most of my machines have them ....they work great..... I bought them when they were like 22.00 ..... Now at 30-35 dollars, I have resorted to making my own poly skids.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hoss, who told you to rejet? From what I have learned Honda's come from the factory to perform well from sea level to 3000'

You can check your fast throttle rpms. should be 3600 plus/minus 150.
Never heard of changing emulsion tube. You can clean it if the engine surges alone with rest of carb and pilot jet.
You can make sure your auger belt is properly adjusted. 
You can install an impeller kit if you get cement for snow. 

I dont mess with the exhaust. you could burn your exhaust valve.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

..... He is referring to operating it on a cement surface ........


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoss said:


> plan to re-jet


What's in there now? #72 or #75? Does it surge at max RPM? Does it need choke to run smoothly? If not, it's probably good already.


Hoss said:


> Also, has anyone replaced the emulsion tube? I've read the GX160 tube provides a little more torque.


That sounds like an urban legend... You already have a GX200 on there. Why would you downgrade the emulsion tube?

HS624 = 16166-ZF1-005
HS724 = 16166-Z2F-T01



Hoss said:


> Are roller skids any better than poly?


Yes - you never have to adjust them because they don't wear over time.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2021)

What's in there now? #72 or #75? Does it surge at max RPM? Does it need choke to run smoothly? If not, it's probably good already.

Likely the #72. I haven't run it under load yet but it runs smoothly when idling. I'll do a plug check and decide if I'll bump up the jet size. This would be a small increase compared to what the karting guys do with these engines. Again, the plug will tell me.

That sounds like an urban legend... You already have a GX200 on there. Why would you downgrade the emulsion tube?

HS624 = 16166-ZF1-005
HS724 = 16166-Z2F-T01
Sorry for the typo. Meant a GX140 e-tube. That engine was an early design before the EPA started forcing small engines to run so lean. Thanks EPA and California. The GX140 e-tube has fewer holes and therefore allows for more fuel to be passed to the venturi. This provides an increase in low end torque.

Yes - you never have to adjust them because they don't wear over time.

Makes sense.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoss said:


> Meant a GX140 e-tube.


Yikes, that would be even worse...

HS522 = GX140 = 144cc = 5.5GHP = 4.8NHP = 16166-ZE1-711 Nozzle
HS624 = GX160 = 163cc = 6.0GHP = 4.9NHP = 16166-ZF1-005 Nozzle
HS724 = GX200 = 196cc = 6.5GHP = 5.0NHP = 16166-Z2F-T01 Nozzle


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2021)

tabora said:


> Yikes, that would be even worse...
> 
> HS522 = GX140 = 144cc = 5.5GHP = 4.8NHP = 16166-ZE1-711 Nozzle
> HS624 = GX160 = 163cc = 6.0GHP = 4.9NHP = 16166-ZF1-005 Nozzle
> HS724 = GX200 = 196cc = 6.5GHP = 5.0NHP = 16166-Z2F-T01 Nozzle


Why do you say that?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoss said:


> Why do you say that?


Because you'd be replacing the emulsion tube designed for a 196cc engine with the one for a 144cc engine.


Hoss said:


> This provides an increase in low end torque.


Who cares about "low end torque"? You should only care about the torque available at 3,800 RPM, where you use it... Check to be sure that's where your max RPM is set.
*HS724*


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm a proponent of Honda Shop Manuals. Pick one up for your machine, it outlines what items need to be serviced and how to do it. If nothing else, trying to figure out the occasional confusing instructions will be entertaining.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2021)

Because you'd be replacing the emulsion tube designed for a 196cc engine with the one for a 144cc engine.

That is irrelevant to engine size. It's a component of efficient carburation along with jetting, air flow, etc. The emulsion tube and main jet are responsible for creating an efficient fuel mixture. Again, the stock e-tube is designed to create a lean mixture. Lean mixture means less emissions, less power and a hotter running engine.

Who cares about "low end torque"? You should only care about the torque available at 3,800 RPM, where you use it...

I care more about a properly tuned engine which will run better and last longer. This is about simple tuning to get from the engine what it was designed for and capable of. We're talking about $12 in parts and 15 minutes. Why wouldn't you want to do that.

Thanks for the pic of the throttle/choke adjustment.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoss said:


> Again, the stock e-tube is designed to create a lean mixture.


That's done by the jetting, not the nozzle... But fine, since you want to play, have at it...

However, you asked:


Hoss said:


> Also, has anyone replaced the emulsion tube?


And we said:


orangputeh said:


> Never heard of changing emulsion tube.


Me either. @orangputeh has rebuilt more Honda snowblowers than most repair shops...


Hoss said:


> This is about simple tuning to get from the engine what it was designed for and capable of.


Again, the only place that tuning matters is up around max RPM... Done here...


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2021)

Dang, somebody needs a hug. Apparently asking questions and contributing what knowledge I haven't isn't welcomed in this forum. Just because one hasn't heard of something doesn't mean there isn't a benefit. And, the emulsion tube along with jetting, as I stated, does indeed impact air fuel mixture. Don't be obtuse.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoss said:


> Dang, somebody needs a hug. Apparently asking questions and contributing what knowledge I haven't isn't welcomed in this forum. Just because one hasn't heard of something doesn't mean there isn't a benefit. And, the emulsion tube along with jetting, as I stated, does indeed impact air fuel mixture. Don't be obtuse.


Have you read the Honda Re-jetting thread yet? Only about 900 posts there. We've been at this for a while...








Re-jetting


I have a new 1332 just traded in a brand new 9-28 (it was way underpowered, trading in a brand new machine cost me $800 bucks) I still felt the 1332 was underpowered so I increased the primary jet by .002 and it woke the machine up. From what I have read California emissions has forced Honda to...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hoss said:


> Dang, somebody needs a hug. Apparently asking questions and contributing what knowledge I haven't isn't welcomed in this forum. Just because one hasn't heard of something doesn't mean there isn't a benefit. And, the emulsion tube along with jetting, as I stated, does indeed impact air fuel mixture. Don't be obtuse.


You are not contributing to knowledge you are asking questions. If you were confident in these matters you would not be asking questions.

You have perhaps the two most knowledgeable people on the forum when it comes to Honda blowers answering your questions. Spend some time around here and read past Honda threads, and you will note that these guys are the experts.

Low end torque matters in a go-cart as you start at lower RPMS and are trying to get it up to speed. The work of a snowblower starts when you get it up to a higher RPM. It is about the ability of the engine to hold those higher RPMS when you drop a load on it.

It appears as if you are asking someone to confirm what you are thinking. You may very well be correct, but people here with a lot of experience with these engines seem to be of a different view. You can follow their advice or your hunch.

Give it a go. Post back your results either way. If your concept indeed works out, post back with your findings. I anticipate you will have an open minded audience.

If you try it and post back your actual results (positive or otherwise), I will buy you a beer. Legit offer.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> ... Done here...


Orange, is that you?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Hoss said:


> Dang, somebody needs a hug. Apparently asking questions and contributing what knowledge I haven't isn't welcomed in this forum. Just because one hasn't heard of something doesn't mean there isn't a benefit. And, the emulsion tube along with jetting, as I stated, does indeed impact air fuel mixture. Don't be obtuse.


I'm always trying to learn more but with all due respect have never heard of changing the emulsion tube. I have all the Honda shop manuals, have watched dozens of hours of videos and have rebuilt/repaired/tuned approx 300-400 Honda carbs. 

assuming you read my first post where I asked you who told you to rejet? Does the blower feel underpowered? Does it bog down under load?
I also asked about auger belt adjustment.

Forgot to mention to pull the plug and inspect. Is it black? Is it whitish? The plug can tell a lot.

The HS models very rarely need re-jetting unless they were moved from sea level to the mountains. 

We can't help very much without more information and/or answering questions.

If you want I can fly out and check the machine in person but that may be EXPENSIVE...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> That's done by the jetting, not the nozzle... But fine, since you want to play, have at it...
> 
> However, you asked:
> 
> ...


see why I'm cranky sometimes.?

GOT


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Orange, is that you?


No, but he's rubbing off on me...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> see why I'm cranky sometimes.?
> 
> GOT


Sometimes? More like daily, but who's counting?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> No, but he's rubbing off on me...


I guess today is not a good day to ask about supercharging my log splitter.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> I guess today is not a good day to ask about supercharging my log splitter.


Hey, I _WANT_ to see that go BOOM!!! I have an electric Didier 20, but this looks fun, too...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Sometimes? More like daily, but who's counting?


hey, i bite my tongue all the time here. dont wanna be bannnnnnned, man.

the dude abides


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 12, 2020)

WrenchIt said:


> I'm a proponent of Honda Shop Manuals. Pick one up for your machine, it outlines what items need to be serviced and how to do it. If nothing else, trying to figure out the occasional confusing instructions will be entertaining.


Where’s a good place to get one? I have a 1998 HS724.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I was going to offer up a suggestion but due to attitude I am not now.


----------



## J_Westy (Dec 12, 2020)

RC20 said:


> I was going to offer up a suggestion but due to attitude I am not now.


I guess I missed something? Who’s attitude?

Regardless, I’d be keen to find a a shop manual for my vintage HS724


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

J_Westy said:


> I guess I missed something? Who’s attitude?
> 
> Regardless, I’d be keen to find a a shop manual for my vintage HS724


I am sure they are readily available from an online retailer or emailing Honda Publications here [email protected]

Hope this helps!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

J_Westy said:


> Regardless, I’d be keen to find a a shop manual for my vintage HS724


HS724:





HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132 Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HS624, HS724K0, HS828, HS928K0, and HS1132 snow blowers.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com




HS724K1: 





HS724 K1 Snow Blower Shop Manual | Honda Power Products Support Publications


The Honda HS724K1 Snow Blower Shop Manual covers service and repair procedures for the HS724K1 snow blowers.




publications.powerequipment.honda.com


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

tabora said:


> HS724:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the direct link! I only had the email to Honda Publications


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Michigan_Snow said:


> Thank you for posting the direct link! I only had the email to Honda Publications


Read more about Honda Snow Blowers in the Repository: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
And here's the link to the root of the Honda Power Equipment Support site: Product Support & Service | Honda Power Equipment


----------

